# Label and Hang Tag



## sapna (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I'm planning to take international orders for creating labels and hang tags, I would like to know the current designing charges. If anyone can guide me than thnkful to him/her.

Thanks,
Sapna


----------



## Slydaug (Sep 6, 2007)

sapna said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm planning to take international orders for creating labels and hang tags, I would like to know the current designing charges. If anyone can guide me than thnkful to him/her.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum. Try this site...
Hang Tag Printing services from 48HourPrint.com


----------

